# Road cycling in Hurghada



## rell

Hi all - Anyone know of a road cycling club or individuals who are interested in road cycling in the greater Hurghada area?

Many thanks,

rell


----------



## Helen Ellis

No, but I'll ask around.


----------



## rell

Thank you. Much appreciated.


----------



## Gounie

I don't know of any clubs. I enjoy cycling around El Gouna but keep away from the roads as much as possible. I stick to the quieter sand roads, beaches, etc. I marked out a rough map of the areas to cycle here if you are interested?


----------



## Gounie

If you search on Facebook for 'cycling hurghada' a few pages come up.


----------



## rell

Yes, please and thank you. I would love to have a copy of your route map. I'll send you my email address in a private message, if that's ok?


----------



## rell

Oops. Sorry Gounie, I see the rules of the forum don't permit the publication of member email addresses. If possible, could you please poste your route map in this forum or in a private message. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Gounie

Yes I can email it. It is not very clear to follow but avoids main roads as the standard of driving in Egypt is so poor:


----------



## Gounie

And photos which I haven't updated in a long time:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151233664488255.512386.665383254&type=1&l=095d219d5e


----------



## rell

Thanks for the Facebook photos, Gounie. They look great!


----------



## Helen Ellis

*No cyclists.*

Seems the only cyclist I know is now in Alexandria. So sorry, can't help.


----------



## rell

Ok Helen, no worries. Many thanks for taking the trouble to ask around


----------

